# Mystery Snail Food Recipe



## bettakeeper91 (Jan 9, 2011)

Here is a great food recipe for all you mystery snail owners out there. Here it is:
Ingredients:
3-5 crushed calcium pills
1 crushed algae disk 
A couple of crushed fish flakes (optional)
 1 teaspoon of honey

Add all the ingredients together in a microwave-safe bowl, mix them until they all stick together (this won’t be pretty, but it will get better). Microwave all the ingredients for 20 seconds and stir until they are nicely mixed together. *For the next step you have to work as fast as possible, the mix will harden within minutes* Pour the mixture into small portions about the size of the original algae disk on tinfoil and put in the freezer to set. Leave them there for about an hour and when you take them out, let them come to room temperature by leaving them out in a room for about another hour. They are ready for your snails to chow down on! Give it to them one at a time and only once a week but remember to be feeding them their normal food in between. Store in a re-usable container in the fridge. Enjoy! 
Tell me what you think!:-D


----------



## bettakeeper91 (Jan 9, 2011)

Guys, has anyone tried it out yet?? I want to know if your snails like it!


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

If I ever get a mystery snail, I will _so_ try this!


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

So will I (Once I get my Snail Tomorrow)... sounds like an interesting little recipe.


----------



## bettakeeper91 (Jan 9, 2011)

Great! But can I make a little modification? *Ok ALWAYS store them in the freezer and don't worry about letting it settle to room temperature for an hour. Just take it out of the freezer and give it to your snail right away. The honey stops it from freezing rock hard to don't worry about it hurting your snails.* I gave one to my snail the other day and he loved it. It attracts even the pickiest of snails to get a good intake of calcuim for their shell. They love the sweetness of the honey and honey has natural sugars in it so it is 100% safe. Do not however, give your snails normal white sugar! Anyways, enjoy and tell me what you and your snails think!


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

Neat. I wouldn't have thought to feed my aquatic pets honey. Sounds sticky (lol jk). I'll have to try that!

I plan to get another Mystery snail today, anyway. Since I accidently killed my last one with water treatment, I've been wanting another one SO badly! I am easily entertained by slow-moveing invertebrates!:lol:


----------



## bettakeeper91 (Jan 9, 2011)

Hehe I love mystery snails! The recipe is also good because once it makes contact with the bottom of you tank, the top layer will melt alway once your snail starts eating and the middle layer will stick to the bottom until to next water change or until your snail eats it all! So what are you going to name your snail? I have a fairly large black one so I named it Blackberry!


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

If you are asking me, I don't know yet. I named my last one Davy Jones.:lol:


----------



## bettakeeper91 (Jan 9, 2011)

Aww, that is so cute. What colour? Did you get him yet?


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

I didn't get him today.:-(. I have a small, independant LFS and they weren't open normal Saturday buisness hours today.

Davy Jones was a Gold Mystery Snail. I want to get another that looks alot like him.


----------



## bettakeeper91 (Jan 9, 2011)

Cool! I am guessing the store wouldn't be open on a Sunday if it wasn't open regular Saturday hours.


----------



## bettakeeper91 (Jan 9, 2011)

So anybody else tried it? Hey, if you have apple snails, I know a great website : applesnails.net . Check it out! My recipe is also posted there under the DIY section!


----------



## bettakeeper91 (Jan 9, 2011)

Hey everyone! I have an all NEW recipe! Here it is. I will be posting all my new recipes here in this topic, so keep checking back! Tell me what you think!

Dog Food Crispies
Ingredients:
1TBSP dog food- crushed
3-5 calcium pills- crushed
Few pinches of fish flakes
1 1/2 TSP honey
Few pinches of Rice Crispies- crushed

Add the ingredients in a microwave-safe bowl. Make sure all the ingredients are mixed together with the honey and microwave it for 20 seconds. Take it out and form little disks about the size of a penny. You will need to use your hands. This step is quite difficult, but you really have to pack them in so they stay together. Like making snowballs! Place the disks on tinfoil or plastic wrap and place them in the freezer. Store them in the freezer and just give one to your snail when you are ready! Tell me what you think!


----------



## demonr6 (Dec 27, 2010)

Going to make recipe one now, just wrote everything down. I bought a MS a couple of days ago and unfortunately fed him a wafer last night so it may be a few days before I get to try this on him/her. Will post back though when I get results good or bad. 

I would try the second recipe but with so many possibilites of what is in dog food I am afraid of contaminating the water with something off the wall.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Hope you don't mind if I post a recipe. This is from aquariacentral....


> *Snail Jello*
> 1 can of baby food (4-6 oz)
> 1 tsp+ fish food (may be omitted)
> Calcium/vitamin supplements (I use 1tsp Jurassi-reptical powder w/out phosphorus)
> ...


I'm yet to try it, but from what I've read, snails, shrimps, and sometimes other bottom feeders love it, and because it's so packed with vitamins and calcium your snails will have really healthy shells.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Does any one know of an alternative to calcium pills? Stores are closed here but I am bored and want to try out this recipe! ( I am an aspiring chef, perhaps in the future I will open a gourmet restaurant for Bettas lol)


----------



## demonr6 (Dec 27, 2010)

I must have done something horribly wrong.. I dropped one in the tank and it immediately started dissolving. Within minutes it was down to almost nothing. The snail made it in time to get a nibble if that. Methinks I will stick to wafers since this is not working out too well for me.


----------



## ChicagoPete (Dec 27, 2010)

intresting reaction


----------



## demonr6 (Dec 27, 2010)

Yeah, my tank is a milky white now.. Houston, I have a problem. Any thoughts on what this may cause to the water? I have my fish in QT right now but it would stink to find out my water is hosed and I need an emergency evac to take place. My concern is if it affects the tank adversely and the cycle goes kaput.


----------



## bettakeeper91 (Jan 9, 2011)

Oh my gosh. I am so sorry everybody. It didn't do this with me.  . What I did was when I change my tank water, I put my snail in a small bowl with one. Oh my gosh this is so embarassing. I feel horrible. Please forgive me I am gonna delete this.


----------



## demonr6 (Dec 27, 2010)

Noooo maybe it was me. Let's go over what I potentially screwed up and see what we can do to correct my mistake. Don't delete anything. First lets make sure it was not just my undoing.


----------



## bettakeeper91 (Jan 9, 2011)

Its ok, It was proabably just my recipe. I don't have a filter in my tank so it didn't get stirred up. It just stayed put will my snail ate it while it melted away at the bottom. Please forgive me I feel so bad right now. If anybody's fish dies I am soooo sorry I didn't mean for it to turn out like this.


----------

